# Tangle of power cables associated with Aquarium



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Forum;

With all the items which need power on just one aquarium, I'd like to present my solution, which is my attempt to neaten the cable mess as well as possible, yet keep access, and eliminate having to pull plugs during maintenance.

With an airpump, heater, two filters, circulator pump, day/night timer powering three "wall-wart" power supplies for lighting, the power cable salad under and behind my 55g (open, see-through stand) is pretty unattractive, and the last thing I want to see...some items, like airpump and timer need to remain continuously powered, while heater, circulator pump and sometimes Filters need to be depowered during aquarium maintenance...

In an attempt to neaten this mess up (or at least somewhat hide it, (while leaving good access) has led me to base all of the AC power wiring around a 10 outlet power strip by Belkin (only one, three-prong grounded cable to wall socket!) which lives under the tank, tucked toward the back with the unavoidable extra cables behind that. This heavy-duty, all metal power strip is constructed using standard dual outlets, which allows large items to hang off the side, unlike long, in-line outlet strips where a large plug-in item blocks the next outlet. It also has a main power switch with light, circuit breaker and surge suppressor.

Here it is pulled a bit forward from its normal resting location under the aquarium.









A bit closer...one lighting power supply (night) plugs directly into the day/night timer, but the other output still runs off to a multi outlet cord for the two Day power supplies. Plug-in switch with triple outlet allows filters and circulator pump to be depowered during maintenance. Yes it does look a bit kludgy, but is works well and is electrically safe. 









I'd be interested in hearing/seeing how do others keep the AC power distribution to a tank safe, convenient, and from turning into what looks like someone had a gift certificate at the electrical department of some home center or an explosion in a spaghetti factory?

Cheers


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I use zip ties or twist ties to keep excess power cords bundled. It goes a long way in keeping the power cords neater and easier to unplug, track, and plug in. As for safety, I am no electrician, but I don't keep that many things plugged into one socket, whether or not it is on a surge protector or not. I would invest in another power strip, but that's just me.


----------



## chazeltine (Oct 30, 2019)

I use a DJ power strip mounted inside or on the side of my stands.


----------

